# Clear palm oil



## craftymom0263 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm new to soap making and I was wondering if there are any websites that someone on here that could recommend where I can buy some clear palm oil? The health stores by where I love can only order red palm oil. Thank you for your help. I have looked on a couple web sites but when I put Palm Oil on the search bar other stuff comes up. Is there a different name to use when I'm searching for it on the web.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 13, 2014)

What country are you in?


----------



## craftymom0263 (Jan 13, 2014)

Saponista said:


> What country are you in?


I live in the United States


----------



## Saponista (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm in the uk so only use uk sites, but there are loads of US sites selling soap making supplies. Just type soap making supplies into google, then have a look on the websites. Pretty much everyone will sell palm oil in the oils and butters section. 

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/candlemaking-soap-supplies/item/palmoil/-PALM-Oil-.html


----------



## Saponista (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.brambleberry.com/mobile/Palm-Oil-P3210.aspx


----------



## new12soap (Jan 13, 2014)

I have never heard of a "clear" palm oil, so I am not at all sure what you are looking for. Regular palm oil is different than red, but it is kind of off-white to tan and opaque at room temperature.


----------



## osso (Jan 13, 2014)

Red palm is unrefined. You can get refined palm oil (white-ish) from Wholesale Supplies Plus. They have free shipping on orders over $40 and are in Ohio, so typically ship very quickly to Michigan. I have also bought Spectrum brand shortening (100% palm oil) from Target, Meijer and Whole Foods (cheapest at whole foods).


----------



## craftymom0263 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I guess what I'm looking for refined palm oil. Now I know what to look for. Also, thanks for the website to find it on. I appreciate all the help I get from this website.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 14, 2014)

I would purchase from Soapers Choice instead of WSP if it were me. Soapers Choice has great customer service and ship quickly. Palm shortening will make a decent bar of soap but it will not be as long lasting as a bar made with palm. Many times I use palm shortening and regular palm oil.


----------



## Lin (Jan 14, 2014)

Do you have a Kroger? I got my spectrum palm at Kroger.


----------



## craftymom0263 (Feb 2, 2014)

No there is not a Kroger by me


----------

